# Auction! 5th Annual 2 Man/2 Day Spring Turkey Hunt-Proceeds Going To M-S Santa's Kids



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I've seen alot of custom jobs in my day and those are some sweet looking callers Jason !!!! Might have to pick one of those up for myself ! 

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

Well I may just bid again to get the calls and give the hunt to a freind , since I already won one this year. That call looks good for 325.00:SHOCKED:


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

I think I have have bid and won on a few of these hunts but I want them calls. See tom next week for a muzleloader hunt.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Morning bump. Let's see what you guys can do for a good cause!


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

335.00


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Last day guys !!

Auction ends tonight at midnight !!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

You don't hunt the guaranteed hunt? The 234 hunt.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Sure do ! 
Sorry for the confusion. I added the hunt numbers.


Thunderhead said:


> Your choice of 1st or 2nd season.
> Dates to be determined in January when the regs for 2010 come out.
> If season dates hold true to last years which was April 20 thru may 4th, the dates I currently have open for 1st season are :
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Auction ends tonight !




*Going once !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

nope, better not 


good luck


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

_*Going Twice !!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, I was going to donate some money in memory of my dog to some organization. . .why not do it this way? 

$350


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

375.00


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

$400


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

425.00


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

$450


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

455.00


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

475.00


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

And if that bid is too late, congrats to Sportdog!!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Great auction!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Woot! Way to crank it up at the end guys!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WOW !! Holy bidding war Batman !! 

I did say 12 midnight...........so, congradulations Sportdog !!
I'll be shooting you a PM shortly.

Thank you to everybody that bid and _a very special Thank You _to those that PM'd me with donations. The generosity that you guys show every year in making Christmas special for these kids is truely heart warming and I'm proud to call you guys my friend.

In these troubled times, it's a sorely needed reminder that good hearts still walk the earth. Again, thanks to you all.

God Bless and Merry Christmas !!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I knew there would be someone waitin in the wings ..... way to crank it up guys!!!!!!:coolgleam Congrats Sportdog!!!

And remember, when yer sittin there in the turkey woods listening to TH work his magic on those longbeards .... I taught him everything he knows!:lol:


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

I appreciate the congrats and yes, it was very typical of the auctions that I have been involved with.  I'm hoping to use this opportunity to see if I can get my 11 year old grandson his first turkey. He has been shooting since he was four and took to the deer woods for the first time this season with his bow. To omega58 I want to say a special thanks for your sportsmanship and congrats. It's also nice to know that the dollars in this auction will go to such a good and worthy cause. Thank You Thunderhead.


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

TH, you're a class act:coolgleam


----------

